# heart speaks:...



## amelhope (Feb 12, 2014)

hello everyone listen to my heart he's gonna say something about life 


life makes us feel like we don't have any value in it it makes us suffer from a lot of problems wich throw us into a storm full of sadness hopeless and all the bad feelings and we feel like we are covered with failur weakness and despair so we can't cry we can't speak or express how we feel to any one, but it comes moments where you find a little hope deep in your heart wich give you the strenth to move on , so you fight and struggle looking for a solution until you find it but when you feel that everything is ok you find that you lost a lot of things and sometimes one of those things that you've lost is a person who was the closest to your heart and that what will really crush you ........
and ..you try to do any thing to go back but..NO!! the past is something that you can't change , but at least try to make things better using lessons from the past even if it was hard on you to think about the past 
but...
you know past is something that you can't deny because it's live within you.. inside your heart.. run with your blood..

so what do you think i know that i made some grammar mistikes but i'a new in english


----------



## dither (Feb 12, 2014)

Very accurate piece there Amel.


----------



## amelhope (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks


----------



## escorial (Feb 13, 2014)

Content struck a cord with me..I always enjoy these snippets of expressing feelings and emotions.Some are fiction an some are true but regardless I enjoyed the read amelhope.


----------



## amelhope (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you i tried to express some feelings that happened to me


----------



## escorial (Feb 14, 2014)

For me the best way tu write from the heart dude.


----------



## amelhope (Feb 14, 2014)

yes you're right


----------



## Pandora (Feb 14, 2014)

_"you know past is something that you can't deny because it's live within you.. inside your heart.. run with your blood.."
_
run with your blood, great! Very nice, I love my memories, the moment I make one I know it, good or bad. I really like your piece, the title beautiful too.
Thanks for sharing, a wise message for us all, well done amelhope.


----------



## amelhope (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks pandora Happy to hear this.


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 24, 2014)

Precisely said. I really liked it because it made so much sense. I don't bother about any errors if the idea or theme is executed neatly. It struck a right balance and flow of words is also fabulous.


----------



## amelhope (Feb 25, 2014)

thank you friend


----------

